# Concerts in Metro Detroit



## ChopinSwag (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi all!
I am looking to attend a classical music performance/concert/recital as part of a class I'm taking. I live in Michigan, in the Detroit Metropolitan Area (specifically Plymouth). Does anybody have some suggestions for concerts, or know where I might find a list of upcoming ones near me? Sooner the concert the better.

Thanks for the help


----------



## ChopinSwag (Apr 9, 2014)

~~ ~~ ~~ ~~ ~~ ~~ Bump


----------

